# would you like to place rugs outside?



## saucySheep (Dec 7, 2020)

i personally think it'd be a great personalization option. i see no reason why we already can't - i mean we can't move it around once it's placed which might make it difficult but,,,, who cares????


----------



## Jam86 (Dec 7, 2020)

i've been saying this for so long, there are loads of rugs that would look super cute outside, for example the lacy rug and fossil rug ♡

also there are literally picnic rugs in the game, there is no reason we shouldn't already be able to put them outside


----------



## Snowifer (Dec 7, 2020)

There's already furniture that can't be moved once placed outside. 
These are the leaf piles and floor lights.

There's definitely rugs that look a lit like picnic blankets or would be great for outdoor areas, so I would love to be able to use rugs outside.


----------



## Lanstar (Dec 7, 2020)

A better question: Who _wouldn't_ want the ability to place rugs outside? That would be a total revolution in town decorating - And I could finally have a textured mats for a Yoga area on the beach.

I guess some people might not want the option because it's yet another option to add anxiety in decorating... But really - I wonder who would want this prevented from other people to do if it was allowed...


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Dec 7, 2020)

Eh, it wouldn’t bother me if it never came in-game but at the same time I’d use them in earnest if it were allowed.


----------



## Venn (Dec 7, 2020)

I would at least like outdoor rugs and picnic blankets to be able to placed outside. I would understand if some rugs were to be strictly indoors.


----------



## Pyoopi (Dec 7, 2020)

Yeah, it would be nice. It'd save me space for my custom designs.

But actually, placement might be fickle since we don't have a designer mode for the outside.


----------



## a potato (Dec 7, 2020)

Definitely. I was decorating my campsite the other day, and it really needed something on the ground to break it up. I found a custom design that _works_, but it would be nice to have a rug instead.


----------



## eseamir (Dec 7, 2020)

yes!! I would love to be able to use picnic blankets outside instead of using design spots for them. I'd also love to put that magic circle rug out in my witch hollow haha, it's just not the same in my bathroom


----------



## Laximus (Dec 7, 2020)

yea i think that would be really cool :3


----------



## DJStarstryker (Dec 7, 2020)

Yes. I did in Happy Home Designer for various reasons. It looked good.


----------



## Le Ham (Dec 7, 2020)

I don't know if the way I set up my island even has room for a rug. I don't have any "picnic blanket" areas atm that would warrant one. Maybe I'd consider using the Turkey Day rug outdoors for such a purpose, but you really have to know what you're doing when you set one down because if you want to move it you'd probably have to pick up everything that's on it.


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 7, 2020)

There are some rugs that'd look nice outdoors, so sure. I do agree that positioning them would be an absolute pain without the interior editor mode to spin or move them, though.


----------



## Rika092 (Dec 7, 2020)

I voted idc simply because there’s not a rug that comes into mind that I would personally want to place outside, but, I think one popular choice among all the instagram and YouTube towns Pictures I saw would probably be the lacy rug. There are actually patterns created by users to try to mimic the lacy rug which players then use to place on the ground outside. Imagine if lacy rug can actually be used outside? Those people would be able to free up 4 slots of the patterns and that would def make folks happy.


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 7, 2020)

I was wondering why we cant maybe it's because the rugs are flat and the ground outside is curved?
Wish we could though, its the first thing I tired when I got my first rug :\


----------



## Raz (Dec 7, 2020)

Definitely. I actually find it silly that we can't place rugs outside. But unfortunately, I don't think they'll ever let us do it because apparently it isn't something that's very requested by the playerbase.


----------



## watercolorwish (Dec 7, 2020)

If this were a thing then exactly 5 of my custom designs slots would be freed lol rip


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Dec 7, 2020)

Seriously, I don't know why this isn't already a thing! It definitely should be added in an upcoming update. Nintendo, take note!


----------



## maria110 (Dec 7, 2020)

I would love to be able to use rugs outside.  Like the vinyl ones look like picnic tarps and there are some others that would work outside.  Instead you have to use custom rug patterns and that takes up custom slots so I only have one outdoor rug/mat at the moment.


----------



## Junebugsy94 (Dec 7, 2020)

Yes! Especially if you have one of the deck rugs or vinyl sheets from Saharah


----------



## 6iixx (Dec 7, 2020)

at the very least, i think we should be able to put some doormats down for our villagers' home exteriors, and our own.  that would be a nice touch to go along with a wreath, or instead of, if you don't want your villager having something up that you can't take down personally.

but i really like a lot of the rugs, and i think having a nice outdoor rugged area would be nice instead of having to place a path or custom path down to accent something.


----------



## Caracal (Dec 7, 2020)

Yes!!! This is so badly needed. Floor lights, leaf piles, and the manhole cover are just some of the furniture items you can place down on the ground, I don't see why rugs cant work the same way. It might be annoying to place but to be honest, a lot of things are annoying to place anyway.  Have you tried putting a rug away while in your house without using the design mode or whatever it's called? You end up picking up furniture that's 10 feet away instead.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Dec 7, 2020)

Definitely. I'd love to be able to use the welcome mats outside villager's houses and I'd love to use the lacy rug on a wooden deck and some picnic blanket looking rugs. So many possibilities. I really hope this feature gets added.


----------



## annex (Dec 7, 2020)

Very much. We could really decorate our towns and not have to use up precious pattern space.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Dec 7, 2020)

yes, I'm honestly surprised we can't do this already! especially since I think in ACHHD (happy home designer) we could place rugs and furniture outside, and ACNH seemed to build on that (the furniture part, at least)


----------



## John Wick (Dec 8, 2020)

No.

Those core towns with the fake paths, are unnatural, and placing rugs outside isn't natural either.


----------



## xara (Dec 8, 2020)

yes!! i’m still holding out hope that i’ll be able to use one of moms’ kitchen mats as an outdoor placemat one day :’^)


----------



## mayor.lauren (Dec 8, 2020)

i would love this! gone would be the days of rug patterns taking up already limited space in my rug inventory! 11/10 please do this nintendo!


----------



## Locokoko182 (Dec 8, 2020)

I wish you could also put out normal carpets like rugs outside too and choose the size up to large rug size

	Post automatically merged: Dec 8, 2020



John Wick said:


> No.
> 
> Those core towns are bad enough with the fake paths, it's unnatural, and placing rugs outside isn't natural either.
> 
> ...



“fake paths, it’s unnatural” ah yes, let’s talk about what is and isn’t “natural” inside.... a digital game of 1s and 0s. A man made technology. Love weird and pointless gate-keeping in a video game.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Dec 8, 2020)

saucySheep said:


> i mean we can't move it around once it's placed which might make it difficult


just give us the pro decorator tools for outside too, via the unused + button (that can be just a limited area based on where you're standing when you select to turn it on)

problem solved

	Post automatically merged: Dec 8, 2020



John Wick said:


> No.
> 
> Those core towns are bad enough with the fake paths, it's unnatural, and placing rugs outside isn't natural either.
> 
> ...


outdoor rugs exist, john wick


----------



## Purities (Dec 8, 2020)

Yes!!! Ive recently made an outdoor library and cafe and I'd die to be able to put some lacy or sloppy rugs under tables/couches outside!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 8, 2020)

Locokoko182 said:


> I wish you could also put out normal carpets like rugs outside too and choose the size up to large rug size
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 8, 2020
> 
> ...


The topic asks if *we* want this feature.

I respect other people's opinions instead of ripping into them because their opinion differs from mine.

We all should.


LambdaDelta said:


> outdoor rugs exist, john wick


I am aware of this, and merely gave my opinion.

The topic title doesn't say  "Only reply if you want this feature!!"


----------



## Locokoko182 (Dec 8, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> outdoor rugs exist, john wick



Bruh thinks he’s too hard for outdoor rugs in animal crossing. Screw this “cottagecore stuff”


John Wick said:


> The topic asks if *we* want this feature.
> 
> I respect other people's opinions instead of ripping into them because their opinion differs from mine.
> 
> ...



I apologize I admit I was being fairly rude. But you were making pretty obvious jabs at people doing cottagecore things and people making things hideous with rugs. Which I find pretty interesting when you talk about respect.


----------



## Pintuition (Dec 8, 2020)

Yes! I don’t have a pirate setup indoors and I’d love to be able to use the rugs I keep getting from Gullivarrr. The decking rugs would be perfect outdoors too! I think I’d be tempted to get rid of some of the decking custom designs I use if I was able to use a rug in places. I placed a rug outside in my PC camp this week and I’m wondering why they thought it was a good idea not to allow it in NH...


----------



## dizzy bone (Dec 8, 2020)

I'd really love this! As a few users mentioned, there's a lot of rugs that are really suitable for the outdoors! I've used things like the vinyl sheet with flooring like the wildflower meadow and designed a little picnic indoors since we can't place them outside, ha. Although placement might be annoying, I think I'd rather mess around with trial and error than use 2+ pattern spaces for a fake picnic blanket


----------



## lucyhannahg (Dec 8, 2020)

y e s ! i think most custom designs for picnic blankets and things look so bad ( i just want my teddys TO BE COMFY is that too much to ask for ;'(


----------



## jokk (Dec 8, 2020)

yes i would love that!


----------



## litilravnur (Dec 8, 2020)

I'd love to put rugs outside!!
Wanted to make a picnic section using the lacy rug and it was a real bummer when I realized we can't...


----------



## JellyBeans (Dec 8, 2020)

I would love to put rugs outside! I have a few areas of my island with the wooden pathing as a floor, e.g. a little library, and it all just looks so bare without a rug in the middle of it!


----------



## meggiewes (Dec 8, 2020)

It was one of the first things I tried to do when I got my first rug. I was so disappointed when we couldn't. There are a lot of rugs that would look great outside.

People keep saying they would be hard to put down because of no pro-designer outside, but leaf piles can't be scooted around outside either.


----------



## Pyoopi (Dec 8, 2020)

Now I really want rugs to be placed outside for rugcore to happen.

Shaggy rugs everywhere.


----------



## lexy_ (Dec 8, 2020)

I wish we could put rugs outside because I am pretty sure it will look good, plus some rugs are so pretty and fit the exterior environment, too bad we cannot do it.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 8, 2020)

YES please!! I thought we could when I first started playing and was bummed when I realized you couldn't. I can't see why we wouldn't be able to put rugs outside, the only downfall I can see is lining them up just right.


----------



## letterKnumber9 (Dec 8, 2020)

Yes. And the next step would be hanging wall decorations on the side of cliffs.


----------



## Iris_T (Dec 8, 2020)

I would LOVE to be able to! Atm I am wasting pattern space to be able to 'pretend' I have a rug/picnic area on my island...


----------



## 6iixx (Dec 8, 2020)

Iris_T said:


> I would LOVE to be able to! Atm I am wasting pattern space to be able to 'pretend' I have a rug/picnic area on my island...


i know the feeling; i really wanted a picnic area too, and they give so many nice items to go with a picnic setting..  just no picnic rug  :c


----------



## SirOctopie (Dec 8, 2020)

Yes! Especially the rugs that are literally picnic blankets! Why can't we put them outside? They would look so cute..


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 8, 2020)

It would help out in regards to saving design slots. Hopefully this will be implemented one day.


----------



## oranje (Dec 8, 2020)

I would love it if rugs could be placed outside! It would make picnic/dining areas so cute! Hopefully it'll be implemented in a future update.


----------



## nyanicat (Dec 8, 2020)

OH DEAR GOD YES, PLEASE. This is one of my biggest gripes, like why can't we place rugs outside?! There are so many cute ones that I want to place outside. It's very annoying.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 8, 2020)

Yeah, this would be pretty awesome. Picnic blankets and welcome mats would be great. I’d put a little tiny mat in front of every house in my island to give it that homey feel.


----------



## --Maya-- (Dec 8, 2020)

OH YES DEFINITELY.


----------



## Coolio15 (Dec 8, 2020)

PLEASE! There have been so many times where I've come across rugs that would look AMAZING outside, especially as picnic blankets but then I remember that they can't go outside for some reason. Make it happen, Nintendo!


----------



## John Wick (Dec 8, 2020)

Locokoko182 said:


> Bruh thinks he’s too hard for outdoor rugs in animal crossing. Screw this “cottagecore stuff”
> 
> 
> I apologize I admit I was being fairly rude. But you were making pretty obvious jabs at people doing cottagecore things and people making things hideous with rugs. Which I find pretty interesting when you talk about respect.


I wasn't having a go at people who make cottagegore at all.

I merely said I don't like it, and that it is hideous *to me*.


----------



## Galaxite (Dec 9, 2020)

I would love that a lot! There's so many cute rugs that would look good with certain furniture outside!


----------

